# awarded my first contract!



## Jeckstine (Jan 24, 2011)

Got awarded my first contract on Friday! This site was so helpful in learning what to do and what not to do. Never actually posted any estimating questions but this forum made me think about a lot to do it right and competitively. Thanks!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't forget the vig for everyone on this site!


----------



## Jeckstine (Jan 24, 2011)

I read a lot of your posts Grandview! Thanks a bundle!

So what is "vig"?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't help you with everything


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Jeckstine;1497755 said:


> I read a lot of your posts Grandview! Thanks a bundle!
> 
> So what is "vig"?


Its in the Bi-Laws


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Jeckstine;1497746 said:


> Got awarded my first contract on Friday! This site was so helpful in learning what to do and what not to do. Never actually posted any estimating questions but this forum made me think about a lot to do it right and competitively. Thanks!


Thumbs Up Where in PA are you?


----------



## Jeckstine (Jan 24, 2011)

Harrisburg area.


----------



## Jeckstine (Jan 24, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1497778 said:


> Its in the Bi-Laws


Ok so where are the bi laws? I looked over the terms of use and faq and stuff like that but can't find any bi laws.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Only have 24 hrs after your awarded the contract.


----------



## Jeckstine (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok now I just think you guys are yanking my chain!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In the PS Bi-laws.Might have to pm mjd


----------



## Jeckstine (Jan 24, 2011)

cant pm yet and its already past 24hrs!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll see if you can get an extension.


----------



## Jeckstine (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks a bundle!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We got you a 72 hr ext


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1497922 said:


> We got you a 72 hr ext


that will cost him an extra point.


----------



## Jeckstine (Jan 24, 2011)

you will have to fill me in on this point system you guys have!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*First seasonal Contract, how did I do?*

I dont mean to hi-jack this thread but I was going to post close to the same thing this morning.

Woo Hoo I got my first seasonal contract & check for it. Customer preferred 1 price for plow & sand. NO Shoveling involved(rare)

Just like Jeckstine said: This site was so helpful in learning what to do and what not to do. Never actually posted any estimating questions but this forum made me think about a lot to do it right and competitively. Thanks to the few members that helped me learn about selling seasonal contracts through their thought provoking posts(GV your vig will arrive soon )

How do you think I did? $1200 for unlimited plow & sand, to be payed in 5 monthly payments, already got 1st payment.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is that a driveway? Hard to tell, I will take it in Loonies!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes it's a driveway, its 120' long & about 3100sqft to plow.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

On average how many times do you plow, sand?


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

3 dimes on chicago this week....and wrap it up!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

cet;1498108 said:


> On average how many times do you plow, sand?


average plowable events for gravel drives: around 25
guestimate for sand/salt applications needed: around 10

I estimated my cost per sand/salt application at $2.50 per application


----------

